# Remplacer la carte graphique d'un Powermac G5



## oupsman (29 Septembre 2011)

je possède et utilise avec beaucoup de plaisir un Powermac bi g5 2,3 Ghz avec 8 Go de RAM.

Le seul point qui me satisfait moyennement, c'est la puissance graphique. je souhaite changer la radeon 9600 par une carte un peu plus puissante, mais je ne sais pas ou chercher ... 

Si vous avez des listes de broker qui peuvent fournir ces pièces, je suis preneur, du coup.


----------



## iMacounet (29 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Tu peux déja regarder sur MacTracker les modèles de base compatibles avec le G5.

Puis flasher une carte graphique de PC ça se fait.


----------

